# DAMNGOODMAN fell in love  !!



## damngoodman999 (May 14, 2010)

It is strange that i fell in love but this is my first day (means i saw the girl for first time "LOVE @ FIRST SIGHT"), i was depressed that am doing this , i was working as trainer in a computer center i was teaching java to another girl  by the time a girl came sit in my front and started working in C++ , immediately she got doubt i just went near her by hearing her voice & she asked my name - i was so impressed by the way she speaks immediately i cant clear her doubts i just dono wat am doing i began to laugh my self , this is first time am doing like this . 

Is this called real love  ?? 

i cant stop to think abt her she is 3 years lower than me but she is good enough ,, i never resist to think abt her , hmm 3 years gona make any difference in love she is lower anyways it happens but u guyz think i need to re consider my self before starting dreams ??? 

when should i propose her ,, from monday on wards i am going to take her as my student !! when is the right time to propose her !!


----------



## Baker (May 15, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Is this called real love  ??



u cant say real love on the first sight itself.... its just an infatuation... 

it will take time to realize whether its a real love or not

just my thoughts..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 15, 2010)

attraction between teacher - student is common.....


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2010)

Just keep on talking to her normally...and see if ur chemistry matches....if u both get some intimacy with time then only u can propose her...

If she just treat u like any other teacher...then there is only a little hope


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

@damngoodman, man wait....

Observe and proceed.

Just give her and your feelings one week, and in between get to know her as much a you can. First try to get a notion about her mindset, does she even hover in your frequency level, then how she reacts to everything (you, your friends, her friends, strangers etc) then decide if u can adjust with her.......


Beautiful Girl + you + bilnded by by beauty + propose without knowing background= is disastrous (sometimes fruitful too   )


----------



## azzu (May 15, 2010)

I say F*** The world
 u knw u love her...
wat else matters?


----------



## confused (May 15, 2010)

my 3 words:
LOVE is LOL

seriously man, why make everything sound so serious by calling it LOVE???
Try dating her without expectations, if it works out MASTWA, otherwise move on...
(nalla mattu ku oru soodu)

my 2 cents


----------



## utsav (May 15, 2010)

love sucks 

i didnt read ur post but i knw luv sucks n always hurts so dnt fall for anything called love


----------



## confused (May 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> bleh.....
> 
> 
> Beautiful Girl + you + bilnded by by beauty + propose without knowing background= is disastrous *(sometimes fruitful too   )*


NOT WORTH IT, TRUST ME!

@rhitwick - kyun faltu ka expectation bada raha hai bechare ka???

PS:-How long till this thread gets blocked??


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

Everyone should fall in love, at least once (I fall in love everyday though   )

What u've experienced everyone should do too. What have not suited u, might suite someone else....but everyone should fall in love.


----------



## utsav (May 15, 2010)

^^ u hav gone nutzzz man  u r gonna kill that poor DAMN GOOD MAN


----------



## krates (May 15, 2010)

damngoodman you must be having damngoodthoughts these days but control and proceed..


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 15, 2010)

Guyz , thanks for ur comments !

But in this Morning otself i cant even workout in gym , i never felt like this my energy level is low - i am confused of wearing dresses which color & all , just spoke only 5 min with her !

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

*My real problem is ,, Wat if she already has a boyfriend - i was waiting this kind'a girl for years - so wat can i do if its suppose be like this ??*

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

@ utsav 

I cant believe that u r saying like this ?? wat happened ??


----------



## rishitells (May 15, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> *My real problem is ,, Wat if she already has a boyfriend - i was waiting this kind'a girl for years - so wat can i do if its suppose be like this ??*


hey I think that doesn't matter at all, it's not in ur hand.
just make your own place in her heart.
u might definitely have something that she'll like


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2010)

yaah like everybody say ..just go slow and steady...try to know her

in somedays u would automatically know when is the right time


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2010)

Zat is not love at first sight, it's just infatuation. Get to know her first and then we shall see.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2010)

confused said:


> my 3 words:
> LOVE is LOL
> 
> seriously man, why make everything sound so serious by calling it LOVE???
> ...



Thats my way... I prefer this over fell in love @ first sight. Urgh!!! I hate that feeling where we cant do our daily activites, juz like DGM said..



utsav said:


> love sucks
> 
> i didnt read ur post but i knw luv sucks n always hurts so dnt fall for anything called love



  Experience !!!!!!!!!!!



damngoodman999 said:


> Guyz , thanks for ur comments !
> 
> But in this Morning otself i cant even workout in gym , i never felt like this my energy level is low - i am confused of wearing dresses which color & all , just spoke only 5 min with her !
> 
> ...



Just flirt with her, date her and know about her. If she suits in your pocket, put her in, Otherwise keep it in hanger.... Because there is always one out there that fit in yours...


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2010)

> Just flirt with her, date her and know about her. If she suits in your  pocket, put her in, Otherwise keep it in hanger.... Because there is  always one out there that fit in yours...



I loved this comment


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I loved this comment



Learnt from experience...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2010)

you know.. there is nothing called love at first sight.. but.. there is a thing called attraction at first sight.

According to me.. Attraction = beginning stage of love.
Love = advanced stage of attraction.

what is love??? love is nothing but a set of electrical signals generated by  human brain when he wants to define the relation between the girl that he wants in a good way. I don't know why some pros will relate this thing to human heart.

damngoodman, don't give a damn. Just proceed with caution. All the best. Hope this turns out into a soul mate.. thingy. But do consider age difference. And the Teacher-student love thingy is not good. It fudging jeopardizes the healthy relation. I say... make her teacher or you become a student. Or, get rid of the job. This is only my personal opinion anyway.


----------



## thewisecrab (May 15, 2010)

This is infatuation, not "love at first sight".  

Anyways, good luck cadet


----------



## azzu (May 15, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> what is love??? love is nothing but a set of electrical signals generated by  human brain when he wants to define the relation between the girl that he wants in a good way. I don't know why some pros will relate this thing to human heart.



electircal ... signals .. ?
man here's a PRO nerd

Cmon dont say u dont beleive in love ..and its just a Chemical imabalance (chemical locha )etc..


----------



## furious_gamer (May 15, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> you know.. there is nothing called love at first sight.. but.. there is a thing called attraction at first sight.
> 
> According to me.. Attraction = beginning stage of love.
> Love = advanced stage of attraction.







vamsi_krishna said:


> what is love??? love is nothing but a set of electrical signals generated by  human brain when he wants to define the relation between the girl that he wants in a good way. I don't know why some pros will relate this thing to human heart.
> 
> damngoodman, don't give a damn. Just proceed with caution. All the best. Hope this turns out into a soul mate.. thingy. But do consider age difference. And the Teacher-student love thingy is not good. It fudging jeopardizes the healthy relation. I say... make her teacher or you become a student. Or, get rid of the job. This is only my personal opinion anyway.



He is not a teacher. He is a trainer that too temporarily. .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 15, 2010)

azzu said:


> electircal ... signals .. ?
> man here's a PRO nerd
> 
> Cmon dont say u dont beleive in love ..and its just a Chemical imabalance (chemical locha )etc..



Oh yes, my friend. We have much stronger and good Electrical signals for the ones we like. 

And i am telling that they are signals. But the damn signals that are keeping the world a better place. Don't take these pulses the easy way. They are powerful and are so.. effective that these pulses can make a person do anything for the people they love.


----------



## utsav (May 15, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ utsav
> 
> I cant believe that u r saying like this ?? wat happened ??



everything's over


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2010)

it works when both people feel the same way at the same time. One sided is a disaster unless u r a battle hardened marine and duke nukem with ballz of steels.

From my experience and prince of persia's too: wishful thinking leads to disappointment. Max Payne said it right: The trouble with wanting something is the fear of losing it or never getting it. The thought makes u weak.

Dont get too much involved, nobody appreciates free tacos even if they r the best one can get in lifetime. Best of luck. Take ur time, keep it cool.

Love is something when u can take the risk of living with remembrance without that person there for u. At first it may be attraction and feeling lonely without her.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




utsav said:


> everything's over



Reason ? ..........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 15, 2010)

dont want to hijack your thread DGM
but i'm kinda in the same situation... but the difference is both are students
i can talk to all the girls in the class... but not her
when i think of talking to her i just cant seem to be able to.. its strange
i have all weird thoughts in my head like...will she think i'm trying to hit on her(which i'm trying to ,BTW  ) ...etc... 

i really dont know what happens to me.. i want her badly but cant seem to do it & btw, she's awfully pretty, so i have major doubts whether a girl like this will be single..


----------



## adi007 (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful Girl + you + bilnded by by beauty + propose without knowing background= is disastrous

^^Exactly


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Everyone should fall in love, at least once (I fall in love everyday though   )


Is it like? : why do i fall in love with every woman who shows the least bit of attention to me ?* 

*Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.


----------



## utsav (May 15, 2010)

kanjar said:


> it works when both people feel the same way at the same time. One sided is a disaster unless u r a battle hardened marine and duke nukem with ballz of steels.
> 
> From my experience and prince of persia's too: wishful thinking leads to disappointment. Max Payne said it right: The trouble with wanting something is the fear of losing it or never getting it. The thought makes u weak.
> 
> ...



well i was just kiddin , it was one sided from the very beginning and in the last few months she was kinda lonely n then a guy came closer to her even when he knew each n every stuffs abt me and in simple terms stole her from me , i left her happily but then i thot , heh!!! am i a fool? she just got carried away and am in luv wid her for over 8 yrs and that guy just STOLE her away from me misusing the time when she was in need , and i knw i am a guy who is like a BATTLE HARDENED MARINE AND CAN TAKE ANYTHING THAT COME MY WAY  , not joking seriously. and also she is so conservative that even after commitment wid that guy she wont go out on dates , wont meet out , wont tell her parents for the next 6 yrs else she will be doomed  , i knw that she would be kicked out of the college by her parents if any of them gets to knw abt this . well kicking out that guy from my way wont be tough for me even if i dont do anything coz a relationship wont last for 6 yrs when a girl is like that in this modern age and she has already started feeling guilty for what she had done to me , she is dying to meet me n talk to me but unable to muster the courage to do so    , i have a great spy network all around her , her neighbors , college friends and every damn GIRL in her close proximity (no matter 16 or 26  )knows me and gives me every info abt her  ,poor gal   :roll:


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 15, 2010)

@ utsav 

Me not even started , also i had some experiences with gals , but i need a good homely looking gal for me + bold & sweet character gal , finding these all @ one gal is rare so i need her i have decided , today she dint came to class i was expecting , i have her number but i never called !! i dono y ??

& i am a trainer for 2 months only so teacher , student no probs ---> tell me guyz *WAT IF SHE HAS A BOYFRIEND - with true love ??? *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 15, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Is it like? : why do i fall in love with every woman who shows the least bit of attention to me ?*
> 
> *Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.



LOL!! You stole the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Why do i fall in love with every woman who shows the least bit of attention to me ?*



LOL, I don't even need "that" look to fall in love with a gal.
To me, its like , I spot a beautiful gal, fall in love , she goes away in front of me and I search another one.
This way we both are happy 

It happens when you stop daydreaming.



damngoodman999 said:


> *WAT IF SHE HAS A BOYFRIEND - with true love ??? *



LOL.........here comes the GR8 ethical question. Its like, what they say "Everything is fair in love and war" and "Survival of the fittest"...

Let me ask all here a question, you love a girl very much, ekdum dil se, "true love".... even you convey your feelings to her, she is convinced that you love her, NOW....is your work done???!!! 
Do you think if you are successful to convince her that you love her very much she will also love you?!!! Is it like a give-and-take policy which all men and women have signed ? No it is not. 
She is a different human being, agree to the fact that you don't control her and her thoughts, so even if u do everything she may not reciprocate the same feelings to u or even if u did nothing she might just fall in love with you.

Then again its women and all math logics just stop working in their territory. They are unpredictable, whimsical, multitasking and very clever. You just can't plan anything for it.

So go ahead and do what u are supposed to do. tell her about your feelings.
@ damngoodman, but b4 that I told u to wait for at least 1 week, watch her, know her...then decide.


----------



## DarkDante (May 15, 2010)

lol...Lauuuuuuuuuu......axtually i found meself in this kinda situation VERY often, dont worry, ull know in sum time. give the relationship some time to ripen, if it comes out bad den leave the girl, prolonging the thing wont help.if it comes out ripe, then...then take anand of it!

btw-NeveR, ever try and keep on as friends with a girl after a failed propose. Believe me, its like being near a cake and not being able to eat it, sitting in a lamborghini and not being able to drive it etc etc




rhitwick said:


> LOL, I don't even need "that" look to fall in love with a gal.
> To me, its like , I spot a beautiful gal, fall in love , she goes away in front of me and I search another one.
> This way we both are happy
> 
> It happens when you stop daydreaming.[/SIZE




EXACTLY!!! it happens all the time! and i keep on imagining that a girl is looking at me, or staring at me, or smiling at me. i dunno, but in matters of love, theres a BIG optimist inside me.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 15, 2010)

@ ApoCalypse  123478 

very experienced 


@  			  				 					 					rhitwick 

thanks man that was awesome !! i ll try wat ever it takes cause i waited for this gal all along , so i am going ahead !!


----------



## DarkDante (May 15, 2010)

yaa...but i honly have gone for serious relationships 2 times, first one, conservative gal, said she thinks shes too young for this kinda thing, other one said no..
my problem is that i get too involved in these kinda things. dont do that thing, love her, but still keep ur distance till ur sure she likes you
i kinda went crazy afta the first thing failed(conservative chick one) and was ranting in the shower about the devil to come an take my soul away and gimme power or something...that sort of jazz.
so get involved, but not too involved.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2010)

utsav said:


> well i was just kiddin , it was one sided from the very beginning and in the last few months she was kinda lonely n then a guy came closer to her even when he knew each n every stuffs abt me and in simple terms stole her from me , i left her happily but then i thot , heh!!! am i a fool? she just got carried away and am in luv wid her for over 8 yrs and that guy just STOLE her away from me misusing the time when she was in need , and i knw i am a guy who is like a BATTLE HARDENED MARINE AND CAN TAKE ANYTHING THAT COME MY WAY  , not joking seriously. and also she is so conservative that even after commitment wid that guy she wont go out on dates , wont meet out , wont tell her parents for the next 6 yrs else she will be doomed  , i knw that she would be kicked out of the college by her parents if any of them gets to knw abt this . well kicking out that guy from my way wont be tough for me even if i dont do anything coz a relationship wont last for 6 yrs when a girl is like that in this modern age and she has already started feeling guilty for what she had done to me , she is dying to meet me n talk to me but unable to muster the courage to do so    , i have a great spy network all around her , her neighbors , college friends and every damn GIRL in her close proximity (no matter 16 or 26  )knows me and gives me every info abt her  ,poor gal   :roll:



Great going  when u stop paying attention then the process just accelerates. Frikkin awesome feeling imo, its like winning an already lost war and payback time. It worked 4 me before but then i realized it was just infatuation and moved on.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2010)

> tell me guyz *WAT IF SHE HAS A BOYFRIEND - with true love ??? *


Then u will hav to degrade her bf's image and upgrade urs. Toughest part IMO.



Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!! You stole the words right out of my mouth!


Lol...i think ill take chances the pessimist way, life is too short. U either die lonely or die lonely after 100 encounters of the same kind. Not much of a difference 



rhitwick said:


> LOL, I don't even need "that" look to fall in love with a gal.
> To me, its like , I spot a beautiful gal, fall in love , she goes away in front of me and I search another one.
> This way we both are happy
> 
> It happens when you stop daydreaming.


Give a complement next time. Everything else same 


rhitwick said:


> Then again its women and all math logics just stop working in their territory. They are unpredictable, whimsical, multitasking and very clever. You just can't plan anything for it.


Hey, men can multitask too. You dont want to be caught misusing ur pc when someone opens the door. Its a split second diff.
 Chemistry geek inside me says that for every girl in this planet there is an energy of activation barrier. Its tantamount to 300 spartans put against 20,000 xerxe's minions. It could be that u must be insanely emo or the richest bloke in the city. After that the girl is urs.


ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> btw-NeveR, ever try and keep on as friends with a girl after a failed propose. Believe me, its like being near a cake and not being able to eat it, sitting in a lamborghini and not being able to drive it etc etc



Unless u r a one person Tommy (Prey) or
Lover's Concerto. *SPOILERS*
The guy proposes to his love at first sight. Situation gets uncomfortable for his love at firat sight and her cute friend sitting in restaurant. 
Clever guy gets a wall clock and rewinds the time before he proposed, then says to both that next time when they meet, they will be friends.
*SPOILERS*
Rest story is too much complex and will make u flood empty lakes (we flood empty lakes by yndi halda) with ur manly tears.
[/quote]



ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> yaa...but i honly have gone for serious relationships 2 times, first one, conservative gal, said she thinks shes too young for this kinda thing, other one said no..
> my problem is that i get too involved in these kinda things. dont do that thing, love her, but still keep ur distance till ur sure she likes you
> i kinda went crazy afta the first thing failed(conservative chick one) and was ranting in the shower about the devil to come an take my soul away and gimme power or something...that sort of jazz.
> so get involved, but not too involved.


Teh key is *dont get too much involved.*

Btw that 2nd girl put some buffer in her refusal or was it served plain. Dont get me wrong but a conservative girl refused to me citing she is not interested in bf thing and never had one and happy with it. The horror, the horror !  Oh boy, was i looking for a bf-gf relationship ? 
 It was my second luv. I regret missing the readymade in heaven first love. Lesson learned : Never give up an oppportunity and dont be an icehowl to urself. It comes in such a clever disguise and at times u r not ready for it.


----------



## ico (May 16, 2010)

Pics please. 

Only then we can suggest you what to do.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 16, 2010)

^ +1 

lol


----------



## DarkDante (May 16, 2010)

welll, second gal was all blushes and smiles wen i gave her the card filled wid my prop., but wen i mustered up enuff courage to ask her anser she put sum oil into the works and skidded me over like'ur a nice guy, cute eb=ven, but im not lookin for a relationship rite now'. par movie abhi baaki hai betaa! wen my friends had afterwards asked her abt me while chatting, she plainly said no with a full stop.AND i was sitting beside my friend. oh ,the pain!!!


good news: my bhangi frnds don't call me out wen they were playing,and 1st one specifically asked the guys to call me.when they said no9ill get back to them) she personally came over to my place to call me out.ab meri toh chandi!tp relationship, here i come!

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------

btw and another thing.dont pay attention to her if u know that she knows u like her and she kinda likes u.it turnes chicks on. they damn dig it.then they go in for the kill i.e. you partly coz dey like you and partly coz they want to win the challenge of getting you.

also DGM, tell us de lucky gal's name yaar!! and post some pics...*firing up google*


----------



## furious_gamer (May 17, 2010)

@ApoCalypse 123478

Lots of experience.. eh???


----------



## utsav (May 17, 2010)

i wanna say again that stay away from love, concentrate on ur career and when u r well settled just go to ladki ka baap directly for arranged marriage wid the girl u love


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 17, 2010)

Hmm... Don't stay away from love, just make sure you don't fall in love with the wrong person. Otherwise yer scroooooood.


----------



## hellknight (May 18, 2010)

Ok.. so let me give you an advice.. this is gonna be tough though..



Start giving her less attention & start giving more attention to a friend of hers.
Then see, if she's jealous or not.
If you talk to her on phone, then stop talking for about 3-4 days.
I bet, if she has feelings she'll be damn jealous and will talk to her herself or will be in a bad mood. Tried and test my friend.


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Ok.. so let me give you an advice.. this is gonna be tough though..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This won't work. This would have worked if she has acknowledged his presence, here he is aware of her but she might not be...mr. damngoodman first need to be in her list of known faces.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 18, 2010)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Just flirt with her, date her and know about her. If she suits in your pocket, put her in, Otherwise keep it in hanger.. Because there is always one out there that fit in yours...


----------



## staticsid (May 18, 2010)

@kanjar LOL !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2010)

LOL NOOBS  

Thread of the YEAR 
 
---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




			
				kanjat said:
			
		

> Is it like? : why do i fall in love with every woman who shows the least  bit of attention to me ?*
> 
> *Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.


Spot on, eh. 

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




hellknight said:


> Ok.. so let me give you an advice.. this is gonna be tough though..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would the girl worry about if her TRAINER is not giving "attention" to her? Bad teacher


----------



## hellknight (May 18, 2010)

^ Damn.. I forgot that he was her trainer too..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2010)

Long live zis thread!


----------



## DarkDante (May 18, 2010)

'nother thing: start givin tp compliments and just afta givin the compl, start laffin. if she takes it nicely, like a smile or laff, den gut.if not, toh aur kaam kar beta

Infiltrate her network: a favourite of the KGB.bribe any of her ladki friends and make her do things like asking the target abt you, i.e. like how cute u are etc etc. if ur gurl says ' yaa he's so cute' an all, toh teri chandi!

btw-gr8 pickup line:
youto her) u'll never go to heaven.
her:y???
you:cause it's a sin to be so beautiful(or cute)

dis is a tried and tested line...so go ahead wid it if both the above things go right.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 18, 2010)

^ Good lad


----------



## DarkDante (May 18, 2010)

@rajkumar:aye, m'boy!


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 18, 2010)

Dont include Rajkumar in this Love chapter - for him & Love very long distance ,, i just now heard a news that she is little dangerous cause a guy proposed to her then she said no ,  then again same guy  proposed second time she just put the boy in to trouble & he got suspended .

hmmm every one say she is Dangerous kind'a something i dont want to mention , but she is laughing @ me all time ??? wat to do ??


----------



## ico (May 18, 2010)

First of all, Failz0rs should NOT post here.

@OP

Don't hurry and no need to be so excited. Just act professional.

The story will itself come to an end after some time.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2010)

^ Too cheesy. It could fetch him a smack on the chops. Don't forget, he is her instructor.


----------



## ico (May 18, 2010)

By "end", I mean a conclusion. Can be anything - positive or negative.

Generally, the ones who get too excited to start an "affair" are the real Failz0rs. So, being calm, composed and clinical is the key to success.


----------



## DarkDante (May 18, 2010)

^like a surgeon.
ach, now there's where i go down.
please point out de fails, wud be happy to know my names not on the list
but after Who treatment,ye gads, who knows?


----------



## ico (May 18, 2010)

You sir are teh Failz0r.  Refer to Who for more information.


----------



## DarkDante (May 18, 2010)

And it's my mistake in replying to Who on IRC?
naw.and dont even talk about referring to Who.had enuff brain damage to last a century,no less.
no, srsly. was it my mistake?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 18, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Dont include Rajkumar in this Love chapter - for him & Love very long distance


Who told you like that?  
You find that? 
Anyway its not like, i couldn't fell in love. thing is, i am waiting for the right girl. I don't want to waste my time spending for a wrong girl. That's it. Till then, i'll dig as much chick as possible..



damngoodman999 said:


> i just now heard a news that she is little dangerous cause a guy proposed to her then she said no ,  then again same guy  proposed second time she just put the boy in to trouble & he got suspended .
> 
> hmmm every one say she is Dangerous kind'a something i dont want to mention , but she is laughing @ me all time ??? wat to do ??



So what? If you're nice to her, it wont be the same. Anyway try to flirt with her and let us know her reaction.... It would be much interesting...


----------



## confused (May 19, 2010)

ico said:


> Generally, the ones who get too excited to start an "affair" are the real Failz0rs.


You sir, have a misconception that you are Mr.KNOW-IT-ALL!!


----------



## ico (May 19, 2010)

confused said:


> You sir, have a misconception that you are Mr.KNOW-IT-ALL!!


yup.   Or you want <3 advice from 11 year olds aka Failz0rs? 

I have a practical and logical approach instead of emotional. (Though as a human I am really emotional )


----------



## DarkDante (May 19, 2010)

Hah!am 15, fyi.
y'noe, being cold and calculated is'nt always the best thing to do.
she may lose interest if you withdraw into your cold,hard shell.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2010)

ico said:


> By "end", I mean a conclusion. Can be anything - positive or negative.
> 
> Generally, the ones who get too excited to start an "affair" are the real Failz0rs. So, being calm, composed and clinical is the key to success.


How about the R0ckstars? Those who post up messages at Orkut and Wikimapia. 
Now those guys are "calm", "composed" and "clinical" 

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> And it's my mistake in replying to Who on IRC?
> naw.and dont even talk about referring to Who.had enuff brain damage to last a century,no less.
> no, srsly. was it my mistake?


Salam Jawan. Salam Kisan.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 19, 2010)

Oh god please Close this thread -- She has Many boyfriends OOps sorry , currently 4 boyfriends  !!

Oh god my god UTSAV - if u here means i ll buy u sweets man !!


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2010)

4 boyfriends including you?? 

LOL..........


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2010)

LOL   



damngoodman999 said:


> Is this called real love  ??


Yup


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2010)

Ahh, almost got herself a 5th one. Damn she's smart.


----------



## utsav (May 20, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Oh god please Close this thread -- She has Many boyfriends OOps sorry , currently 4 boyfriends  !!
> 
> Oh god my god UTSAV - if u here means i ll buy u sweets man !!



u can always ship them to me via bluedart (next day delivery  )

man take it easy , girls r brainless, i lost my 8 yr old luv to a guy who is wid her for just 8 months now , now as when i left her she cries for me n misses me like hell  now her boyfrnd is going nutzz over this that how did it happen 


now by my bday 2nd november i will do a series of stuffs that she will be back to me  , I R BECUMING EXPERIENCED IN THIS LUV GAME 

ok 2nd november is far , lets make it 2nd september  

i will give her a big shock on 1st august , friendship day


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 20, 2010)

Hmm u know all the boyfriends of her are like scum boys , **** they are driving max 100R bike ,, wat a non sense ?? hmm i am ashamed of my self for seeing such kind'a gal , god with in my 24 yrs i never had this much feelings

wat to do , i cant even play games now ?? now also she smiles on me lot to me she pretending & little flirt with me , but i want to break her head or slap her , now i cant even teach her , i am going out of that trainer job from today !! i cant see her face she is REAL ***** 

Please Any one Tell me Y girls Are Like this please ???


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Hmm u know all the boyfriends of her are like scum boys , **** they are driving max 100R bike ,, wat a non sense ?? hmm i am ashamed of my self for seeing such kind'a gal , god with in my 24 yrs i never had this much feelings
> 
> wat to do , i cant even play games now ?? now also she smiles on me lot to me she pretending & little flirt with me , but i want to break her head or slap her , now i cant even teach her , i am going out of that trainer job from today !! i cant see her face she is REAL *****
> 
> Please Any one Tell me Y girls Are Like this please ???



Hey u a$$hole, stop blaming her.

Its u who fell in love with her. Its you who chose her, its you who (with the rest 4 boys) thinks she is the most beautiful gal. Whatever you are feeling today is only because of your deeds.

Tel me did she ever tell you she likes you, has she ever given you any such sign that she likes you more than a good teacher, any other incidents which can only be interpreted in a way that she wants you in her group.

No, you liked her, fell in love, found background (which I and others told you to do b4 u do any stupid things) and now she is the worst gal. Who told you to rate her on morality scale, its her life and she is as liberal as you to take any decision she likes. Its you who was trying to intrude in her life.

Now stop blaming her, she has done nothing wrong to you. You have not lost anything, never committed, no investments nothing. So....STOP now.

And, ask mods to close this thread now.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2010)

lol...
Choose the middle path. Avoid hitting the wrong chord.

Its not the world that out of order, its you, its you.

All girls r not like this, its just that next time fall for the one u can truly cherish. There is no logic. 
Or
Get busy. The moment will strike  u with a surprise someday.


----------



## Joker (May 20, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> How about the R0ckstars? Those who post up messages at Orkut and Wikimapia.
> Now those guys are "calm", "composed" and "clinical"


ask the "Wikimapia guy" about his break-up........she got too angry because of his "childish behaviour." 

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




damngoodman999 said:


> Oh god please Close this thread -- She has Many boyfriends OOps sorry , currently 4 boyfriends  !!


four friends who are boys????/
so according to u if some boy takes her for a ride on his bike...he = her boyfriend?????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 20, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Hmm u know all the boyfriends of her are like scum boys , **** they are driving max 100R bike ,, wat a non sense ?? hmm i am ashamed of my self for seeing such kind'a gal , god with in my 24 yrs i never had this much feelings
> 
> wat to do , i cant even play games now ?? now also she smiles on me lot to me she pretending & little flirt with me , but i want to break her head or slap her , now i cant even teach her , i am going out of that trainer job from today !! i cant see her face she is REAL *****
> 
> Please Any one Tell me Y girls Are Like this please ???


Hahahahahahahaha   
niaaaaaaaaaaaa 
No offense but it's your damned fault, lack of maturity and there's nothing wrong the girl has done. So easily some males call a girl as as ****** for their own failz0r, it embarrassing.

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




rhitwick said:


> Hey u a$$hole, stop blaming her.
> 
> Its u who fell in love with her. Its you who chose her, its you who (with the rest 4 boys) thinks she is the most beautiful gal. Whatever you are feeling today is only because of your deeds.
> 
> ...


Very well said


----------

